# Ceramic tile



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I forget what thread it was in about install glass tile. I said the setter I used, told me that he keys the thinset onto the wall with a flat trowel and back butters the tiles to avoid the lines caused by using a notched trowel. He's in his 40's and had been seeing tile all of his life; he took over his Dad's tile business. Maybe he does what Rob suggested, and just have me the shortened explanation.

I think it was Rob who said that the correct way was too use a notch trowel and then knock down the ridges and set the tile.

Well, Rob, may be right but I saw another kitchen yesterday with glass tile where you can see the ridges of thinset under the tile. I didn't say anything to the HO. I wasn't there for that. But they thought the tile job was awesome and were bragging about the skills of the contractor. He has since relocated to Florida.

Glass tile where the ridges from the notched trowel are visible really makes a potentially great tile job look really bad in my opinion.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

jb4211 said:


> I forget what thread it was in about install glass tile. I said the setter I used, told me that he keys the thinset onto the wall with a flat trowel and back butters the tiles to avoid the lines caused by using a notched trowel. He's in his 40's and had been seeing tile all of his life; he took over his Dad's tile business. Maybe he does what Rob suggested, and just have me the shortened explanation.
> 
> I think it was Rob who said that the correct way was too use a notch trowel and then knock down the ridges and set the tile.
> 
> ...


Jon,

My method is to use a v-notch trowel and just lay the tile. If you are matching the trowel to the tile and mixing your thinset accordingly, then the lines won't happen with a seasoned setter.

The problem is most backsplashes today are installed by DIY'ers who see a show or attend a Home Depot clinic and think that they can do it. Problem is they never tell you exactly how to do it. Also, Home Depot trains using associates who have been told by other associates and the HD pamphlet on how to install tile. They never have to answer for the end result so the advice is worth what they paid.

I trowel the wall and set the tile. I touch every single tile, setting them in place. I inspect each tile as I go to ensure there is no visible line or bubbles. I have yet to finish with an undesirable result.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm doing a bathroom for my brother. I just finished all of the tile work this week.

He mentioned he wants a glass backsplash. I will use the method you mentioned and post the results.

It's hard to get tile experience without setting tile. It's hard to set tile with little experience.


----------

